# Charlie Pier this Weekend!!!



## PappyUSMC (Jul 20, 2012)

"C" Pier on NAS Pensacola will be open this weekend. For those unfamiliar, this is the old pier that the Carriers used to use. Depths of a minimum of 25 feet and most spots 35+ feet.

------
The MARDET "Corry Station Ball Committee" is having a fundraiser on "C" Pier aboard NAS Pensacola on 21/22 July from 0600-1900 on both days.

We will be opening "C" Pier to anyone with base access (DOD, Military, Retirees, Dependants, and their Guests) for fishing. We will not be charging for access, however donations are greatly appreciated. Additionally, we will be providing support through the event to include weighing, measuring, pictures, and the use of a pier net. A cookout with Pulled Pork, Burgers, Dogs and chips will also be going. Water, Sodas, Drinks, Etc will also be available if desired.


----------



## Flyin&Fishin (May 25, 2012)

Is anyone out there? Just want to make sure it's really open before heading down there.


----------



## Chris L (Jun 9, 2012)

Its open. Didn't go in but I drove by.


----------



## white cloud (May 9, 2009)

When and what was the reason for changing the Name from Allegany Pier to Pier C? TIA


----------

